# Old Traynor day ! YSR-2 Signature Rverb 410 !!



## hedzup

Unexpectedly ran across an amp today - an old Traynor Signature Reverb. Its a 410 , styled after the Fender Super reverbs channels. I knew by the cosmetics that is was ca.1970 and it sounded good. AND - it's solid state ! According to the Yorkville site - they were made from 1969-1971. Got it home - cleaned it up a bit -and thru my Strat and Les Paul it sounds awesome and takes my fuzz and OD pedals quite well. I own a '66 Super Reverb - and I'm not gonna go on about how it sounds as good as the old tube amp - but it really does sound good on its own merits. I've never played any modern SS stuff that sounds this crisp and clear.

I had never seen a YSR-2 before today - only heard of them. Anyone else have one ?


----------



## shoretyus

Nope but I may have met the designer. 



leave that Super on the curb and I will pick it up in the morning.


----------



## traynor ysr 2

I have this same amp and have had it for about 15 years. Can not fined any one eles who has one. looked all over the internet for years and you are the first person I have found. I got the amp for $80 at a auction had no idea what I was getting. This thing was built tuff. For 40 watts it is loud. does any one know if this is a rare amp and how much it is worth.


----------



## Morkolo

It's always good to have a different flavor in your arsenal. Although like shoretyus mentioned, put that Super on the curb and I'll make the trip to get it haha.


----------



## hedzup

I sent you an email !






traynor ysr 2 said:


> I have this same amp and have had it for about 15 years. Can not fined any one eles who has one. looked all over the internet for years and you are the first person I have found. I got the amp for $80 at a auction had no idea what I was getting. This thing was built tuff. For 40 watts it is loud. does any one know if this is a rare amp and how much it is worth.


----------



## traynor ysr 2

Hedzup I sent you a email with a photo of my amp I would like to see yours.


----------



## Episound

I Just found this amp and its sound awesome, Very versatile, good reverb an trémolo! Sound like tube!
some body got any info about the speaker and about thé specs? Thanks


----------



## Lincoln

traynor ysr 2 said:


> I have this same amp and have had it for about 15 years. Can not fined any one eles who has one. looked all over the internet for years and you are the first person I have found. I got the amp for $80 at a auction had no idea what I was getting. This thing was built tuff. For 40 watts it is loud. does any one know if this is a rare amp and how much it is worth.


I know that amp! Originally belonged to a guy in Fort Saskatchewan named Peter Weber. I almost bought it off him in about 1971 but after carying the big beast home for a "trial run"
I changed my mind. Ended up with a single 12" Garnet instead


----------



## Rabbit

Nice Find! I had a Signature reverb back in the early seventies.Even then they were rare and Ive never even seen one since.I do remember that it was very loud and had a pleaseing tone and it was about half a year before I discoverd that it was solid state! (Back then nobody really cared if it had tubes or transistors ) Also remember that it was quite heavy even by tube amp standards.You could tell the thing was built to take a beating on the road.One other thing is that it was the first guitar amp with a master volume control. You got a real neat amp there..wish I had kept mine!


----------



## traynor ysr 2

How do you know it's the same amp. I bought it at a auction in Edson 16 years ago. Are they that rare.


----------



## loudtubeamps

I had one of these a while back as well. I ended it up selling it off. The buyer was a bass player and wanted a 15" spkr in it. I made him up a new baffle, dropped a 15" in and kept the 10's which I put into a 4x10 cab and still use to this day.
Great sounding speakers which is part of the reason why you like the sound of your Traynor.
Nice One. Cheers, D


----------



## sawyerpete

*Ysr2*



Rabbit said:


> Nice Find! I had a Signature reverb back in the early seventies.Even then they were rare and Ive never even seen one since.I do remember that it was very loud and had a pleaseing tone and it was about half a year before I discoverd that it was solid state! (Back then nobody really cared if it had tubes or transistors ) Also remember that it was quite heavy even by tube amp standards.You could tell the thing was built to take a beating on the road.One other thing is that it was the first guitar amp with a master volume control. You got a real neat amp there..wish I had kept mine!


Great amp YSR2 just acquired one tonight!


----------



## sawyerpete

Once I bring it back to original condition (which won't be hard) it's for sale. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0386336795300.616438.868745299&type=1&theater


----------



## republic47

Well, add another one who owns a Signature Reverb amp. Mine was signed by the inspector in April 1971. There is a paper glued inside the cabinet with that info. I know it is hard to find anything online about it. Have no idea what they are worth either. I paid about $140 US several years ago. Nice amp. Mine has four matching Traynor speakers. Are these original? I kinda think so.


----------



## proxy

I have YSR-1 and never heard of YSR-2.
Can you please post some pictures?


----------



## bzrkrage

:useless: Sorry, just sayin'!


----------



## Shanny

I have a ysr-2, it is two channel with 4 x 10 or 12" speakers. Had bought this unit years ago and not long after I bought it the seller wanted to purchase it back. I'll see if I can post some photos

Cheers


----------



## Shanny

can't seem to add an photo it asks for a URL?????


----------



## sulphur

Shanny said:


> can't seem to add an photo it asks for a URL?????


You might have to have a subscription to upload from your computer.

Host the pics at PhotoBucket, copy and paste the image


----------



## aC2rs

Shanny said:


> 'll see if I can post some photos


That would be great, I would like to see some pictures of it.


----------



## Shanny

hope this works










- - - Updated - - -










http://s935.photobucket.com/user/FeShanny/library/

will try this


----------



## aC2rs

The link works. 
Very cool old Traynor amp.


----------

